# USA Bassin



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone fishing the USA bassin tournament the indian lake division ?
Who won there first tournament they held at St Marys what was the weight ?


----------



## jeremyl5679 (Apr 26, 2010)

not sure of th guys names but they had 11.44 pounds


----------

